# Where do you guys buy your generic cialis?



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm looking for good generic cialis/tadalafil for a good price but I've never ordered it from online pharmacies before...I only have the free rx trial but im out now. I was thinking of trying naps because the price is good..


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 17, 2015)

Try All Day Chemist.  It is an Indian Online Pharmacy.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 17, 2015)

How are the peptide and research companies?


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 17, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> How are the peptide and research companies?



Hit or miss. It really depends on who you're going through.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 17, 2015)

I e had good experiences with Maxim's cialis.


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 17, 2015)

ADC is good to go, I've also used GWP, but they're out of business.  I've heard good things about Peptide Pros but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Magical (Jul 17, 2015)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/18068-Peptide-Pros-Cialis?highlight=Peptide

Fast, cheap and gets the job done


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2015)

id stick to online int'l pharm's.  RC companies are so shady now days its really hard to project what your going to end up with.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've had good luck with IronMag Research's Tadalafil. Just ordered more as a matter of fact. They also have a 15% off coupon...heavyiron15.


----------



## Tman (Jul 19, 2015)

Adc... always done me good..I buy the suhagra 100mg but only take half an it's plenty...


----------



## EatCleanTrainDitr (Jul 31, 2015)

If youre still looking,def go with a research chem, theyre dirt cheap and if you get it from a trust worth site, it works wonders. Not to mention legit chem sites are VERY easy to come across. Wont refer any sites though cause im a new user and dont wanna look like a salesman  just google it


----------



## MatrixPrimo1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have Matrix Labs Liquid Oral Cialis it is pretty strong I can feel it for a couple days from 1 dose


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2015)

MatrixPrimo1 said:


> I have Matrix Labs Liquid Oral Cialis it is pretty strong I can feel it for a couple days from 1 dose


Thank you for your completely unbiased review....


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thank you for your completely unbiased review....




But it's really really strong and potent... shit some would say it's overdosed and underpriced!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 16, 2015)

I would not recommend any Research Chemical company. I've had good experiences with some, but they can honestly go bad at any moment. Every year the list of g2g res chem companies changes.


My recommendation - stick to reputable online pharmacies - Safemeds4all and United Pharmacies are well established and worth trying out.


----------



## 502 (Aug 16, 2015)

gwp offeres tada again, i believe. I've used a few bottles and it works like a charm. still have some now from before they stopped selling it and restarted. I can't vouch for the potency of what they are making now, but the blowout sale before they stopped for a while was legit.


----------



## 502 (Aug 16, 2015)

hell, go to a pcp and ask for samples. I don't think its too hard to get a legit script for it. We did plumbing in a dr offiice and i saw about 100 sample boxes of cialis. He's also my pcp. Thinking of asking him for a few boxes next time I'm there.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 17, 2015)

My buddy has some hb liquid, but I haven't tried it yet. 

Gonna give it a go here shortly though


----------



## -SD- (Aug 17, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> id stick to online int'l pharm's.  RC companies are so shady now days its really hard to project what your going to end up with.



That being said Ive used ReliableRXPharmacy.com for years, never let me down. Its India Int'l


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 25, 2015)

mygenericpharmacy.com, they are Indian but the dick pills are decent


----------



## Big O (Aug 26, 2015)

Y don't you use Viagra. Is there a reason you prefer cialis?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Big O said:


> Y don't you use Viagra. Is there a reason you prefer cialis?



Cialis has a longer half life and is much more forgiving with the popping of random boners


----------



## Luscious Lei (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't use Cialis, I just lick Doc's sweat off his chest. 48H guaranteed raging boner.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Big O said:


> Y don't you use Viagra. Is there a reason you prefer cialis?



Viagra is also more like a light switch and doesn't have nearly as many side benefits as Cialis.
Cialis helps reduce prostate hypertrophy and overall blood pressure, both are things juiceheads can benefit from..


----------



## Big O (Aug 27, 2015)

I myself like the viagras


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 30, 2015)

Big O said:


> Y don't you use Viagra. Is there a reason you prefer cialis?



I prefer cialis. I get less side effects...no facial flushing at all even at 20mg. Viagra at 25-50mg gives me facial flushing and gas in my stomach...cialis works faster and longer vs viagra. But If you really wanna go hard for a special night do a cialis/viargra combo it's a guarantee good time all night


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 30, 2015)

-SD- said:


> That being said Ive used ReliableRXPharmacy.com for years, never let me down. Its India Int'l



Which brand did you get from reliable rx? I got the 20mg cipla..they're alright but not the best. I recently tried some ugl liquid cialis which was really good.


----------



## Magical (Sep 24, 2015)

topmedex said:


> If someone need  information how to get roids, write me to PM



Selling illegal substances on this board is not allowed.


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs (Sep 29, 2015)

I've always used hardcore peptides for my tada. Never have had any issues. 25mg has always done the trick. I would recommend anyway who is going to be going through pct and is in a relationship to pick up some tada as an extra precaution. Through experience just one bad night of ED can haunt you psychologically for awhile even well after recovery.


----------



## Dresden (Oct 15, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm looking for good generic cialis/tadalafil for a good price but I've never ordered it from online pharmacies before...I only have the free rx trial but im out now. I was thinking of trying naps because the price is good..



All Day Chemist...Naps Cialis is severely underdosed


----------



## Big O (Oct 15, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm looking for good generic cialis/tadalafil for a good price but I've never ordered it from online pharmacies before...I only have the free rx trial but im out now. I was thinking of trying naps because the price is good..



I only use the generic viagras. So I don't really know much about the Cialis. Sorry. But I know the place I go threw has them. I'm not sure about price. But the Viagra are pretty good


----------



## nightster (Oct 15, 2015)

IML has been spot on!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm looking for good generic cialis/tadalafil for a good price but I've never ordered it from online pharmacies before...I only have the free rx trial but im out now. I was thinking of trying naps because the price is good..



I've been using the Maxim Peptides stuff for a while and it works great for me.


----------



## BadBoys (Oct 16, 2015)

Madison James research has the best I have seen and prices are unbeatable. Used them for couple years now and there AI's


----------

